

Only a few hours left to donate to #teamJS for Feeding America - devongovett
http://www.crowdrise.com/TeamJS

======
davidflanagan
Thanks for posting this, Devon!

Its a great cause, and there has been a huge outpouring of support from JS
programmers and other web devs. I'd love it if TeamJS could meet our $25k
goal. We're at $22.4K right now.

You can learn more about Feeding America here:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8l-ojOoFSCo>

------
devongovett
Every dollar raised provides 8 meals to someone in need!

